# Little Al is afraid



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ah, aint that cute. The POS must be really worried that he is one dog whose day has come. :joyous:

Everything Al Sharpton Has Lived for Is at Stake This November | Vanity Fair


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

His day cannot come soon enough to make any repairs to the damage he has done.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Another one down ,, another one bites the dust ,, great song .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Remember Tawana Brawley? It's better for all of us, black and white, that this man be relegated to 'the dustbin of history'.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it was supposed to be Jesse Sr and not Rev Al .... most people aren't aware of the royal screw job Obammy pulled on his old Chicago running buddies .... just like Rev Wright - the Jackson Family promoted Obammy over the years and got him connected with the powers to be in Chicago/Crook County .... Jesse Sr had his bags packed and his White House bedroom picked out when Obammy quit taking his calls .... old Rev Wright got paid off by the DNC and then a 20 ft wall between him and Obammy popped up ....

Obammy or Moosehell haven't lifted a finger for either old Chicago crony families .... everybody knows about Jesse Jr and his wife .... Rev Wright's daughter is looking at 20 years in prison - she's godmother to the Obammy darling daughters ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Darn!!!

I thought you were referring to the Gore-Bot. The "Green" SOBs oil/gas jihad is trying to ram a gas pipeline through New England, that consumers pay for, and the gas will end up being exported.

Anyway glad the race baiter is in trouble, he should be in prison with Jesse Jr.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

He's a con artist, manipulator, liar, hypocrite, but most certainly NOT a reverend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He is a thief, a liar, a tax cheat. A con man and many others things. There is not on good thing about him.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

No worries...there will always be multiple candidates to take his place. Why? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ follow the trail $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ It pays to be a poverty pimp.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Al and Jessie should be sharing a prison cell together


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is a saying "sex sells", I maintain so does hate. As long as there is a nickel to be made creating vile between people, ole Al,or someone like him, will always be around.


----------

